# west coast speed intake turn around time?



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering how long it normally takes for the intake to ship out and arrive from the date of order?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It depends on when you order it. It's best to drop Spencer an eMail when you order to find out. They were backlogged for a very long time but got caught up this summer. You can still hit when it's sold out as the orders ebb and flow but even back orders aren't that long anymore. Shipping is out of CA so to where you are would be maybe 4 days.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I ordered mine 2 weeks ago today


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I mean its all good and no big deal. I was just wondering about other people who ordered the intake and their experiences with delivery and stuff. I mean all good things come to those that wait, lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Got ya. Spencer is the best source for that info but 2-3 weeks to delivery has been about the longest I know of and some have been in a few days.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

O yea spencer has been nothing but plesant and nice to me, I just figured i would get on here and ask and see what other people had to say about thier experience. like I said im not like upset or mad or anything i was just curious


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Since they make these in batches it kind of depends on his manufacturer. It's worth the wait for sure.


----------

